# Business in Thailand



## huberbauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi

In future I am considering to move to thailand but of course I need to do business or find a job.
I am a software engineer (Master degree) and I am currently working as electric/automation specialist. Is it possible to find with this kind of skills good work?
Maybe its better to found a company in my homeland an search for customers in thailand - which kind of visa/permission do I need to to business in Thailand?

THX for some information...


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

huberbauer said:


> Hi
> 
> In future I am considering to move to thailand but of course I need to do business or find a job.
> I am a software engineer (Master degree) and I am currently working as electric/automation specialist. Is it possible to find with this kind of skills good work?
> ...


Without knowing your age or when you are going to move I can only say, that finding a job with your knowledge and experience won't be easy. 
Setting up a business in this field is easier and yes, you could start with your business in Austria and move it to Thailand in the future. 
Working officially requires a work-permit which can be obtained in Thailand with a non-immigrant 'B' visa which can be obtained in Austria. 

All-in-all not an easy process. 

Best way is to start at the Thai Embassy: Royal Thai Embassy in Vienna / Austria


----------



## huberbauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks...



joseph44 said:


> Without knowing your age or when you are going to move I can only say, that finding a job with your knowledge and experience won't be easy.
> Setting up a business in this field is easier and yes, you could start with your business in Austria and move it to Thailand in the future.
> Working officially requires a work-permit which can be obtained in Thailand with a non-immigrant 'B' visa which can be obtained in Austria.
> 
> ...


----------

